# Looking for scale detaied plans or dimensions for Flak30/38 mounting weapons for 3D



## razor1uk (May 17, 2011)

If anyone could help other 3D-ers, along with myself please, with the title request? quite a few pics and some reference mat'ls but not what I feel confident about for a simple 1000 to 1500-ish polygon model for a AAA object in a game using GMAX 1.2.
I have found there isnt many good headen/2D non-isometric/off angle pics, diagrams or plans with scales or even with basic dimmensions, to be easely found alone. I've got some of Dragons FlakVierling pics but

Those who help or have helped with sourcing info and other reference materials for the community, interest and curiousity  and being able to access other knowledge own national info resources better than any one search engine together 
I thank you.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2011)

You can buy the book...

German WWII Flak 30/38 Variants In Detail :: Artillery Weapons :: THIRD REICH :: Landmark Military Books

http://www.ianallanpublishing.com/f...wii-2cm-flak-3038-and-variants-wwp-r-061.html


----------



## razor1uk (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Wurger,




I am at the moment looking for cheaper info though


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2011)

Undoubtedly...


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 10, 2011)

Found this, maybe 40% relevant 
http://www.tiono.com/model/Flak-from_a_modellers_viewpoint.pdf


----------

